# What is he?



## The Rat Cage (Feb 3, 2014)

Do any of you know what coulor and type this little fur ball is? I just got this little guy from a feeder (can I say that here?) I just fell in love, and even though I did't plan to have him, I just coulden't help my self... I saw this picture on facebook, and I could not stop thinking about him. -The thing is, that I don't have any background information on him. He is has a silver gray colour and in some small spots the colour is dark gray. His fur is longer than a normal rex and his whiskers don't curl ??? Can anyone help me?


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Could his coat be a Harley coat? I have never seen a Harley in person so I don't really know what they actually look like...his coat looks a little too curley to be a harley. But Harleys do have longer fluffier fur apparently.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a Russian silver or possibly roan? rex baby.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

He looks like a roan rex to me, probably a black roan. This will be obvious soon as he will gradually fade and may end up totally white. Hes a pretty good rex though, you dpnt tend to get such a good curl on a young rat, though he looks like he needs a bit of high protein food to help him she those long guard hairs


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry missed the lack of curl on his whiskers, theres lots of rex and curly genes floating around, the most common in europe is dominant rex, which is your standard rex, however theres a recessive one around to and I have heard of them having none curly whiskers. Essentially though he is a good curly coated rex, even if its caused by a different gene


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Isamurat said:


> Sorry missed the lack of curl on his whiskers, theres lots of rex and curly genes floating around, the most common in europe is dominant rex, which is your standard rex, however theres a recessive one around to and I have heard of them having none curly whiskers. Essentially though he is a good curly coated rex, even if its caused by a different gene


Yeah he def looks like a rex but the curly whiskers threw me off too


----------



## The Rat Cage (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes he is roan, but he was born with this colour, and have not faded yet  Love his curls, he is so cute


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh he's so cute!! I just love those curls!!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Amazing coat. Ive never seen one in person definitely glad he's gonna have a good home now


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

That is beautiful. You could all most brush him.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

How adorable! I love the curls. Curly-hairs are adorable and the fluff-factor is fantastic. I have a rex girl, and I absolutely love petting the dear.


----------

